# S: RE2 und Devil May Cry 5 PS4 Tausche gegen Metro Exodus



## Mustafa2 (10. März 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich suche Resident Evil 2 und Devil May Cry 5 für die PS4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Zum Tausch habe ich Metro Exodus für die PS4[/FONT]


----------

